# Check This out!!



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

Check this out!

Dream Aquarium Screensaver - The World's most Advanced Virtual Aquarium


----------



## shake (Feb 26, 2006)

I have had that on my pc for a few months now. Only the trial version but still happy with it. Just hate getting the reminders to "buy now" that pops up every now and again. Probably should buy it, I think there is a greater range of fish to pick from.


----------



## onemyndseye (May 12, 2006)

Fairly lifelike? Can you scape it? 

The pictures looked pretty realistic. I keep waiting for someone to come out with something to let you play with scape ideas before geting your hands wet 

-Justin
One Mynds Eye


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Wow, that's pretty neat. Very realistic looking.

Just in case anyone is looking for a screensaver of planted aquariums, don't forget to check out APC's screensaver. I found this one to be pretty cool as well.

-John N.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow, even though I rarely use a screensaver, that one is pretty realistic.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

It does look real! I thought the Pearl Gourami's looked incredibily realistic and the Tiger Barbs with their fin nipping. Really nice screen saver - but of course they will make you purchase fish, plants, etc. seperately once you buy it.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

I have been looking for something EXACTLY like this for a very, very long time. Thank you.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

what are the plants on the Dream Tank?


----------



## fsnow55 (Jul 30, 2006)

onemyndseye said:


> Fairly lifelike? Can you scape it?
> 
> The pictures looked pretty realistic. I keep waiting for someone to come out with something to let you play with scape ideas before geting your hands wet
> 
> ...


You can scape ideas thru Google Sketchup but somebody (yourself  ) needs to sample the components/pieces first. Once that's done folks can reuse them for their own scapes.


----------



## onemyndseye (May 12, 2006)

hmm.... thats interesting - I'll have to look into that


----------

